# How long is an Easton HIT insert?



## bassin5646 (Feb 12, 2006)

The insert is 1 3/16 " long. I put it on the tool to insert it and it is in the shaft 1 11/16'. Hopes this helps.


----------



## mbrown (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks Bassin,

That is ecactly what I needed to know. I can safely shorten my arrows now.

Tight Lines!

Michael


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

why don't you just cut from the nock end ???


----------



## mbrown (Apr 22, 2007)

Never thought of that. 

I just kung fued some fletchings last night so when I re-fletch I will cut them down.

THANKS!

Michael


----------

